# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  New howa mini chassis

## Tommy

This looks promising, NZ made too. Nil plastic

----------


## stretch

Looks awesome. What's the OAL as shown, and what barrel length is that?

Sent from my CPH1931 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

> Looks awesome. What's the OAL as shown, and what barrel length is that?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1931 using Tapatalk


From measuring with my fingers on the photo, guessing around a 12" barrel. Would assume over the magic 30" OAL

----------


## Flyblown

This Howa Mini is available in some extremely handy chamberings now. A 350 Legend or 450 Bushmaster would make a helluva short range bush rifle, you could carry something like this all day in one hand you wouldn’t even know it was there. The sub sonic options are pretty awesome too. Swap out the barrelled action for a 6.5 Grendel and its a whole different rifle. 

Cool!

----------


## Flyblown

@Tommy So is the chassis and butt stock and tube and so on all alloy or what?

----------


## Ftx325

When ,where ,and price?  The missus rifle might need an upgrade.... then I'll claim it as my own..lol

It looks like stock tube and cheek riser are carbon fiber?

----------


## ROKTOY

Looks interesting, got a link?

----------


## Tommy

> @Tommy So is the chassis and butt stock and tube and so on all alloy or what?


 @Flyblown, looks like the buttstock tube and cheek riser are carbon, and the chassis and butt are alloy of some description, not plastic. I'd have one for sure

----------


## Jewcati

Yeah I definitely want one of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

Me too. 

So that weight in the photo, 1.8kg, add suppressor and a sensible lightweight optic and its comfortably less than a 5lb all up rifle. 

With decent suppression and a reflex red dot more like 4.5lb. Jeepers.

----------


## Tommy

> Me too. 
> 
> So that weight in the photo, 1.8kg, add suppressor and a sensible lightweight optic and its comfortably less than a 5lb all up rifle. 
> 
> With decent suppression and a reflex red dot more like 4.5lb. Jeepers.


A few will still have ODL titanium suppressors, will make a good match.

----------


## Sasquatch

Looks rad.

----------


## Larskramer

It's a replica of mine.

Sharps bro heat seeker without the carbon handgaurd... Hence why the forend looks hideous lol

----------


## northdude

So does anyone have any actual details in this fuked if I can find anything on the internet about it

----------


## Ftx325

Wouldn't be anything to do with Hardys would it. It looks like one of their cans and the barrel is carbon...?

----------


## Larskramer

Ken at 55six just released pics that looks just like this of the new grey birch 22.... Looks almost identical.

----------


## The bomb

Quite possibly the fugliest gun I have ever seen..

----------


## Flyblown

Fugly and practical are often two different things altogether. Just look at those narrow Jap cars...

----------


## Frodo

Meh. Too star-wars for my liking. But each to their own.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cool that it's made in NZ. Looks like a quality product.

----------


## Tommy

Packs up pretty small by the looks

----------


## Frodo

> Packs up pretty small by the looks 
> 
> 
> Attachment 149444
> Attachment 149445


I take back what I said.

Be an ideal backpack setup.

----------


## Ftx325

So where are you finding all this @Tommy?
Or are you going to tease us and let us live in suspense for a while....

----------


## kiwi-adam

Enough with the teasing, I want to know, when, where and how much? I want it, and Im hunting next weekend, get it to me, and I will take it for a walk!

----------


## tommygun

The 10/22 one on 55six is made by Enoch industries, and their website indicates they only make them for rugers, my money is on Hardy for the mini howa chassis, their barrel and can by the look of the photos, and a Nightforce?

----------


## kiwi-adam

@tommygun who is feeding you the howa mini porn? Any idea if these are in the pipeline or if they are ready to go?

----------


## tommygun

> @tommygun who is feeding you the howa mini porn? Any idea if these are in the pipeline or if they are ready to go?


You mean @Tommy
Me:

----------


## kiwi-adam

@Tommy, need to know your supplier, im itching for a fix!

----------


## kiwi-adam

@Tommy, need to know your supplier, im itching for a fix!

----------


## Tommy

Just pics off Facebook

----------


## Ftx325

Geez @Tommy....the way you're able to circle around the subject without actually answering a direct question makes me think you're a labour politician...lol
 @kiwi-adam , he's gunna make us work for this one I think....
 And I don't do Facebook. 
It does look like the new grey birch 22 chassis almost exactly.... you're not some sort of computer Photoshop expert just winding us up are you Tommy?

----------


## northdude

Probably a load of shit if it's on get a life book believe it when you see it in real life

----------


## Mintie

IThere is only so many ways to skin a cat, this new chassis shares similarities to lots of modern chassis. The trend of fitting picatinny rail attachment points for pistol brace type stocks seems to be a widely excepted new method lately.  
The only similarity I can see to the grey birch .22lr chassis it the cut out shape above the pistol grip which is nothing new. Lots of brands have this as its a way of lightening its without removing strength. Most of these chassis if not all are designed on CAD programs which run stress analysis on the model, this leaves very much the same basic designs of where material can or cant be removed.   

I certainly dont see any resemblance to the Sharps heat seeker, totally different shape and its half the weight! I looks more like  Pork sword , DPT and MDT influence but none of them make a Howa mini chassis.

----------


## northdude

While on the topic of mini chassis does anyone know if the southern cross one is available in nz

----------


## kiwi-adam

@northdude yes, 1 on trademe at the moment, currently at $400!

----------


## Mintie

> IThere is only so many ways to skin a cat, this new chassis shares similarities to lots of modern chassis. The trend of fitting picatinny rail attachment points for pistol brace type stocks seems to be a widely excepted new method lately.  
> The only similarity I can see to the grey birch .22lr chassis it the cut out shape above the pistol grip which is nothing new. Lots of brands have this as its a way of lightening its without removing strength. Most of these chassis if not all are designed on CAD programs which run stress analysis on the model, this leaves very much the same basic designs of where material can or cant be removed.   
> 
> I certainly dont see any resemblance to the Sharps heat seeker, totally different shape and its half the weight! I looks more like  Pork sword , DPT and MDT influence but none of them make a Howa mini chassis.
> 
> Attachment 149483
> 
> Attachment 149484
> 
> ...


Forgot to add a photo of the pork sword.

Whenever this NZ chassis goes to production ill put my name down for one. Just gotta choose a cal to replace my 223 and 308.

----------


## Ftx325

They do all seem to be much the same. Don't often see them with short carbon barrels or carbon stock tubes though... which is why the grey birch seems to most strongly resemble the howa pics. If they are really nz made and going into production I will be keen in doing one in 223. Not into folding stocks as that would require a full length barrel to keep it under oal laws here wouldn't it?

----------


## Mintie

> i thought that a folding stock had to make rifle unfireable in folded position as in block trigger guard to be legal here.


The Ghost isn't a folder for exactly that reason I guess, the folder in the pic of mine is just one from USA. I've never really liked folders, find the lock up on them always wiggles and just doesn't feel firm.

----------


## NZShoota

> i thought that a folding stock had to make rifle unfireable in folded position as in block trigger guard to be legal here.


As long as the overall length of the firearm with the stock folded is 762mm or over, then it doesn't matter how it folds.

----------


## Pop Shot

I was talking to Ken about it today, but he didn't let on much other than he was gauging interest or something.

----------


## GWH

I like the weight but ive never been a fan of the chassis look. 

Im picking the guys who previously had AR15s will be loving the look.

Today ive just started attacking my factory howa mini stock removing material to thin it down, shorten the forend by 1 and 3/4 inches and reduce weight.

----------


## Tommy

I think people are asking the wrong questions.. Like, how is it so light compared to all these similar chassis' people are talking about? Therein lies the magic I reckon..


Hera is gonna have kittens when she hears some of those goddam gHosT gUnS are being manufactured here in Nilzulun

----------


## Bill999

> I like the weight but ive never been a fan of the chassis look. 
> 
> Im picking the guys who previously had AR15s will be loving the look.
> 
> Today ive just started attacking my factory howa mini stock removing material to thin it down, shorten the forend by 1 and 3/4 inches and reduce weight.


I'd be interested to see where you end up as Iv had the same thought cross my mind a few times

----------


## Ftx325

I think the weight is in the lack of material used as well as the carbon fiber parts. MDT do the lss chassis for the mini and that is advertised at 1.4 pounds which is just a bit over 500 grams and that has a forend although it's short. A carbon stock tube with small alloy butt like your pics would add F all weight to the chassis I reckon.

----------


## Ftx325

Wahay... I have just received an email regarding the howa chassis that started this thread...
I am now in the loop and know where they are available from and hopefully will put my name down for one. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ftx325

You got the email too eh @berg243 ?
I was going to let on after I got hold of Ken and got on the pre-order list to avoid the rush....

----------


## Ftx325

You still following this @kiwi-adam ?

----------


## kiwi-adam

@Ftx325 hell yea! I have my name on the Excl Lite which is finally arriving next week (only been waiting a year), Getting that from 55six too. Definately keen to see how this one pans out, just incase the EXCL disapoints!

----------


## northdude

It's pretty dumb how it doesn't come with a grip to get you going kind of like buying a car without a steering wheel

----------

